# Fixed finger bit



## Bill Pierson (Nov 12, 2006)

Could someone tell me how to use and set up a fixed finger router bit ?? I would like to join some boards . My bit is 1 1/2 tall with a bearing


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Bill

This may help, 1st.you need to use this type of bit with fence and a router table once you have the bit in the router,move the fence forward or back so just the fingers are showing then take some 1/4" thick stock and zero the bearing to the fence that's to say the front side of the bearing or rub on the bit shank, is flush with the front of the fench.

Then move the bit up or down to set the height, you should have just a bit of the stock left on the bottom and the top of the board on the 1st. pass then once you have one side done move the bit up or down, so on the 2nd pass the bit takes the height points on the 1st. then turn the board around and make the new pass, once you have both parts done check the fit.

It's best to do all on one side and then turn them around and and make the 2nd pass to line them up....

Use a test board b/4 you make all the 2nd. cuts..

Also it's best to use this type of fence below,, it will let you pass the bit without falling in the back hole behind the bit and also support the stock on the end ,you can use a sled if you have one to lock the stock in so it can't fall in the black hole.

I should note some of the Fixed Finger slot cutters Don't have a bearing, then use a ruler and place it in the female slot and zero it to the fence but with care don't nick the bit with the ruler...WITH CARE


----------

